# flaming bible



## smoke624 (Aug 18, 2010)

not sure if anyone has seen this before, i am trying to find out how they did it. i have created my halloween costume this year as the devil, while wearing a priest costume, this is a must have.


----------



## DarkLore (Jan 25, 2009)

Looks like it has a hollowed out chamber for lighter fluid, ignited by an electronic glo plug. You can find materials via theater supply stores and places that sell flash pots and other pyrotechnic stage effects.


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

Here's a link:
http://alchemistswarehouse.com/store/magic-types/stage/flaming-book-bible

Looks like fun, but you'll want to watch out that the kids don't get hold of it.


----------



## smoke624 (Aug 18, 2010)

I appriciate it, i am trying to find a how to, i think i got one figured out so i can post a step by step instructional video on how to make one when i get finished.


----------



## Fatman (May 20, 2010)

Probably works just like this flame wallet.


----------



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

yeah, i agree with Fatman, she flips a switch inside the bible as she opens it and turns a few pages.


----------

